# This explains the Salmon shortage.



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Soggydog said:


> Not that the DNR cares, but I will not be back. This is the second year in a row with horrible fishing. You can't blame it all on the weather. I stayed in Baldwin, and the locals, who count on out of state fishermen, were more than a little concerned about back to back poor seasons. I m not an expert by any means, but wouldn't it be easier, and cheaper, for the DNR to stock baitfish?




Good.
Don't let the state line hit ya where the good lord split ya.
We need ******* fishermen that have backbones and will fish just because they love to fish da Kings.
Tired off all you catch licenses buying trophy wives.griping about road apples......... Let's shoot the horse?
Oh wait... Baitfish stocking?
I am speechless.
Bunch of trophy wive pusses who rolled the dice.
I bet Death Roe is giving up on fishing as well, selling off all his salmon gear and investing in Ohio's future.

Was it MotleyCrue that sang " girl don't go away mad...... Girl just go away!..

Seems fitting to all the bleeders...

"


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

wintrrun said:


> Good.
> Don't let the state line hit ya where the good lord split ya.
> We need ******* fishermen that have backbones and will fish just because they love to fish da Kings.
> Tired off all you catch licenses buying trophy wives.griping about road apples......... Let's shoot the horse?
> ...


Bhahahaha, that's awesome.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

wintrrun said:


> Good.
> Don't let the state line hit ya where the good lord split ya.
> We need ******* fishermen that have backbones and will fish just because they love to fish da Kings.
> Tired off all you catch licenses buying trophy wives.griping about road apples......... Let's shoot the horse?
> ...


Damn I'm not that drunk yet


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Damn I'm not that drunk yet


Not an ounce of liquor went into a post till now.
4 fingers of 18 year old glen livet.
Most of the guys who know me from these forums know I am a dedicated..potamodromous fishing rockstar.
If one fish came into the river I would be the guy chasing it with my fishing license in my pocket.
No worries about money spent.. No crying about what the dnr ain't giving me, no bitching about success or failure.
Just a mission and almost 40 years of passion.
Tired of the all the boohoo crying but looking forward to the future of my fishing.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

wintrrun said:


> Not an ounce of liquor went into a post till now.
> 4 fingers of 18 year old glen livet.
> Most of the guys who know me from these forums know I am a dedicated..potamodromous fishing rockstar.
> If one fish came into the river I would be the guy chasing it with my fishing license in my pocket.
> ...


I said the same **** everytime I got a snagging ticket.lol


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

cowboy48098 said:


> I said the same **** everytime I got a snagging ticket.lol


I wondered when you were going to fess up.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

Agreed. Being a musky fisherman there are no shortage of catchless fishing trips for me not to mention low to no numbers of fish. When fall comes around and it's time for me to try for some salmon I never plan a trip on the fact that I'm going to catch fish I plan on having a better time casting and being out then the alternative, probably doing dishes and other house chores. So I'm fine with low numbers of salmon if it also results in the thinning of the crowd.


----------



## deathroe (Jul 22, 2008)

wintrrun said:


> Good.
> Don't let the state line hit ya where the good lord split ya.
> We need ******* fishermen that have backbones and will fish just because they love to fish da Kings.
> Tired off all you catch licenses buying trophy wives.griping about road apples......... Let's shoot the horse?
> ...


The O-H-I-O boys found fish lmao. Sure the numbers are down but still worth it. Here is a video of how bad the fishing was


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm sure you don't miss the large returns Wintrrun. (Yea right... we all do.) Plenty of hot action on the lake. Pods of fish in the Meadows, Claybanks, Horshoe Bend polished clean! Lots of big Steelhead with the them. Phone calls from friends about whats going on, happy people having fun. Sure there's plenty of fish still. Not relatively though. It'll be interesting to see what next few years brings. I see no other Regs. being passed for the wild fish. What about the lake fish, "oh it may be a Betsie fish... better let it go" or maybe ''no targeting of Salmon so they can spawn" The State never gave extra protection for the Native species in the Betsie.(not sure that the Betsie even held Brook Trout naturally) I do not see them closing more water for the Salmon, I may be wrong.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

deathroe said:


> The O-H-I-O boys found fish lmao. Sure the numbers are down but still worth it. Here is a video of how bad the fishing was


Awesome.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Why would they close fishing for salmon? They are trying to reduce the number in the system.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

METTLEFISH said:


> It has its benefits for sure, I wonder the impact on fall run Steelhead though, less fish (plants) available, less Salmon eggs, Alevin & Fry for them to prey on - will they have reason to run in the Fall?... Will they hang around if they do?...
> 
> Now if we can get the other part of the DNR to wipe out most of the Deer, it would be nice to have the woods to myself again!


 be patient, they are working in it


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

deathroe said:


> The O-H-I-O boys found fish lmao. Sure the numbers are down but still worth it. Here is a video of how bad the fishing was


Kick ass sound track dude. All but 2 of those spots were good to me this year. Lmao
Awesome vid...


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

deathroe said:


> The O-H-I-O boys found fish lmao. Sure the numbers are down but still worth it. Here is a video of how bad the fishing was


I thought they only got four. What I remember hearing was that there were "four dead in Ohio "...


----------



## deathroe (Jul 22, 2008)

FishKilla419 said:


> Kick ass sound track dude. All but 2 of those spots were good to me this year. Lmao
> Awesome vid...


Thanks! I got some rookies on salmon and they had a blast fighting kings the right way. They already knew how to centerpin for steelhead so small learning curve with a better fight.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

U guys are a bunch of snaggers! lol gj this year bud


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

wintrrun said:


> Good.
> Don't let the state line hit ya where the good lord split ya.
> We need ******* fishermen that have backbones and will fish just because they love to fish da Kings.
> Tired off all you catch licenses buying trophy wives.griping about road apples......... Let's shoot the horse?
> ...


Preach it Joe!!!! When we taking the tub down the clinton?


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

mrjimspeaks said:


> Preach it Joe!!!! When we taking the tub down the clinton?


When you going to buy a rig and take US fishing?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Picture the great lakes as a bathtub of sorts and place 100 goldfish in the bathtub now add 300 predator fish. The goldfish won't last a week and that is what is going on. The DNR is trying to work with the Feds to get them to plant less lake trout. That is not working too good. The DNR is working on substitutes for the salmon which may or may not work. It is hard to replace a fish that can swim 50 mph and fights like a raging bull. I feel sorry for the guys that have $50000 in a boat and salmon gear that is now worth about $20000. Where the DNR will lose money is on Marina use and marina gas sales. They will also lose money on license sales from guys that just fish for salmon. It is unfortunate But I would expect the charters to be the hardest hit. I think that the numbers of fish being planted will be the same. It will just be another species like coho, steelhead, or atlantic salmon.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

cowboy48098 said:


> On the other hand I have no idea what they are trying to do. I caught my fair share of Kings this year, but these runs will get worse and worse. I think it's wise to say maybe 2-3 more runs before it ends up like Ausable Salmon runs. We better start hoping these Atlantics work out. Otherwise were all going to be hanging up the fly and noodle rods next to the old snagging rods and we're going to be fishing ultralites for Perch and Rockbass like pu*****.


Atlantics will never work out if the DNR keeps dumping them in the middle of Lake Huron. I live in the UP where there are millions of Atlantic Salmon. Do you think that you ever find one in a river up here? NO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> Atlantics will never work out if the DNR keeps dumping them in the middle of Lake Huron. I live in the UP where there are millions of Atlantic Salmon. Do you think that you ever find one in a river up here? NO!!!!!!!!!!


They dump them in the Ausable River.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

cowboy48098 said:


> They dump them in the Ausable River.


Where in the Au Sable? That's the point. They need the right shelter / conditions to imprint and survive, no? They should probably plant a strain that runs the rivers instead of being lake fish their whole lives too... preferably one that regularly gets to 20lb+?


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Treven said:


> Where in the Au Sable? That's the point. They need the right shelter / conditions to imprint and survive, no? They should probably plant a strain that runs the rivers instead of being lake fish their whole lives too... preferably one that regularly gets to 20lb+?


Supposively at the Whirlpool. That data's on the DNR website.


----------



## WorkHardFishHard (Sep 22, 2010)

Whirlpool, no major returns yet but they have and will return to the river. The question is in what quantity.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

WorkHardFishHard said:


> Whirlpool, no major returns yet but they have and will return to the river. The question is in what quantity.


Yeah, that we will see. Sure would be nice to see a good run from the plant. Any year that will be evidence should be this one or the next.


----------



## Jones (Mar 5, 2010)

wintrrun said:


> I am personally content with the state of the current salmon runs.
> The by products will be :
> 1000's of disgruntled anglers choosing not to purchase fish catching licenses.
> Think of the tons of garbage that will not be left in or along our streams and rivers each fall by those choosing not to purchase fish catching licenses.
> ...


Amen. I would be a lot happier working for fewer fish with less guides and fair weather anglers around. I view this as a needed "adjustment", much like the housing market needed to be reigned in back in the 2000s. I wouldn't wish anything bad on anyone personally speaking, but the amount of guides that parade the rivers on a daily basis is out of hand. Has anyone been to the PM lately? What a clusterfk. Hopefully, this does something to thin the herds.

I support the DNR decision to reduce stocking, even though it certainly has undesirable short term outcomes. And to all the anglers on here that say "there's never been more bait" or "the DNR is trying to screw us out of our license dollars", I really can only shake my head and shrug.


----------

